# Veil tail or spade tail?



## 34339 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi guys. My new fish, P.K., is a beautiful red betta. I did my research, and according to what I could tell, he's a VT. But recently, when he's been really happy, his tail went all spade-like. His tail goes especially spade-like when I play with him. Would he be considered a veil tail or a spade tail?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not really sure if spade T is really a trait. I have never had a spade T retain his shape at an older age. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Without pictures, it's hard to say.. 

As my ST got older (and bigger.. he's almost classified as a king he's so big lol), his tail got droopier to where it was similar to a VT, but you can see the shape of the tail was still defined enough to know it wasn't a VT. I also don't think Spades are considered true tail types at this point.

A spade will have a definitive point, and veil will have more of a flat edge on the bottom..

Spade, then VT:


----------

